# Black Horse Changing Colour



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a coming 2 year old quarter horse filly. She is black as night. I know the sun will dye her hair, as her mane and tail have brown in it already. Lately it seems like she is turning more brown. 

my question is... Is there a chance my filly will turn brown. You can view her in my horses. She is the only one there!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It is entirely possible (likely) that your horse is, in fact, a brown and not a black. The photos, though, are not very good at all for judging that - do you have any others you could possible post?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

She has been black since birth and has not changed colour yet. She also has black skin, which I think it means she is a true black, but I cannot be sure.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, she has black skin, which I think means she will be a true black


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

She is really beautiful, I love the blue eye! 
But I think it might just be sun bleaching. In the pictures she looks to be a very true black, It could also be only with her winter coat? 
But I don't think she looks like a brown to me.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Not true. Chestnuts, bays, browns, palominos, buckskins, duns, etc all have black skin. 

She can't "turn" brown persay, if she's brown she has been from birth and always will be. They tend to change during different seasons though. She's either brown or a sun faded black from the sounds of it. Pictures will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMPO she is not a brown. The "brown" you are seeing is just where the sun has faded her coat. She is not going to "turn" brown.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Unless you cover her with a sheet that extends up the neck and bag her tail or just turn her out at night, she's going to get bleached by the sun at least a small amount. 

My mare's got a very dark blue black tail where it hasn't been exposed to the sun. She spends most of her time outside so in the summer, half of it turns bright orange from the sun. Shrug. 

If she's a show horse, you can always dye the ends with boxed hair dye as long as you don't get it on the skin.


----------

